

The End of Fail - rgrieselhuber
http://dashes.com/anil/2009/06/the-end-of-fail.html

======
knieveltech
Interesting article, I disagree with several points, most notably the blanket
statement that anyone who uses fail is an asshole. It seems like the author is
too busy being butt-hurt about (one can only assume) someone calling fail to
grok the fact that quite often "fail" (much like fuck) carries substantial
irony, or otherwise conveys subtext in a very condensed form.

~~~
zcrar70
Hmm, I do kind of see the point he's trying to make though - 'Fail' seems to
be like a fratboy in-joke, the kind of thing that's OK to shout out because
it's funny, but that is actually a little thoughtless and sometimes cruel. The
tabloid press and TV are full of that already; the article author obviously
thought that the internet could do better, and is disappointed to see it
isn't.

~~~
knieveltech
If that's true then clearly the author hasn't spent any actual time on the
Internet. Compared to the average dose of caustic bile dispensed on usenet or
irc, "fail" is downright cheery in comparison.

------
benreesman
fail.

